# From Austria



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jul 20, 2012)

Just back from a short trip to Austria and took both of my cameras with me. When I need speed, the 645D just isn't built for that so bird shots will nearly always be done with the Canon. I do find that the Pentax has much better dynamic range than the Canon, although the Canon's inbuilt HDR is good and even better as it retains the RAW files. Here are some more shots including some of the Maltatal Dam, which is Austria's highest at about 700ft high.

Canon 5D mk III EF 16 - 35 at 17mm and f/14 1/30 and ISO 400




Malta-dam---Canon by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The view from the top of the dam:

canon 5D mk III EF 16 - 35 L at 20mm and f/14 1/40 ISO 400




View-from-Alms-Dam by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Looking from the top of Villach Alpenstrasse - this is a handheld HDR using photomatix to blend the three exposures taken using auto bracketing on 5D3:

Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/8 ISO 100




View-from-the-top-of-the-Vallach-Alpenstrasse by singingsnapper, on Flickr

An alpine bird - not sure which one could be a kind bird from the crow family, possibly a raven:

Canon 5D mk III EF 70 - 200 f/2.8 IS L at f/8 and 200mm 1/1250 ISO 400




alpine-bird by singingsnapper, on Flickr

An alpine cow complete with bell:

Canon 5D mk III EF 70 - 200 L at f/8 and 200mm, 1/400 ISO 400




Alpine-Cow-with-bells-on! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

